# Goat losing hair (no idea how to help her)



## Kissofcrimson (May 4, 2016)

I bought 3 Nigerian Dwarf Goats a few months ago to add to my existing small herd and was told one of the does had a selenium deficiency (because I was concerned with the hair loss on her face and down her back) which I was fine with, knowing I had what I needed to fix that. She has since then lost most of her hair except on her legs, belly, upper torso, and neck. Her skin is also dry and flaky, but has no lesions and she doesn't over itch on anything. I had been giving her selenium supplements and also putting in her food HealthyCoat goat formula to help her skin and hair get the extra supplements she needed because her skin was so dry. I've tried feeding her all sorts of stuff and have also wormed her twice but it seems to have done little until recently.

As to her diet she gets the same as the other goats everyday: pellets, sweet feed, a handful of BOSS, handful of corn (every other day), alfalfa cubes grinded up and 24/7 access to Costal Bermuda Hay and roughage from grazing. They also get fed a variety of veggies and greens daily depending on what we have like apples, kale, pears, celery, dandelion greens, strawberries, etc.

*** I've also given her a mineral block and copper supplements to see if that was the problem. ***

I was recently told by the lady whom I bought her from that she had a buck a few months back before I bought her so I'm not sure if that changes things? I just want her to be healthy and happy.


----------



## TAH (May 4, 2016)

Pics would help. Can you tell if she has lice? Do you know how long she went without selenium?


----------



## Latestarter (May 4, 2016)

Greetings @Kissofcrimson and welcome to BYH. Sorry your goat issue brought you to us, but hopefully some of the great goat folks we have here can be of help. As @TAH said, it would be a lot easier if you posted some pics (close ups as well). I believe lice are typically visible... but mites typically aren't... Maybe an allergy to something? Anyway, hope you get it figured out and under control.


----------



## Kissofcrimson (May 5, 2016)

For a couple of months I was told. Supposedly the land they were on lacked selenium and she said she had this problem with other goats as well. I can't get any pictures right now but can post some tomorrow. 

I've looked closely at her skin, at different areas and honestly didn't see any but didn't rule it out. What would you recommend for mites?

Thanks! I hope so too. She's a sweet goat.


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

I give my goats a bath in soap. Dawns is the best. Since her skin is dry I would put some olive oil on her skin after her bath. Oil also kills lice and mites.


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

Sorry I forgot to say welcome.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2016)

Welcome , glad you joined us!

How long ago was she given a copper bolus?  We had to given one to one of our younger does and it took a month or so before we saw improvements.

@Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2016)

I think you should have a vet see her. I also would recommend a blood draw and sent out for a mineral analysis. PADDL is where your vet can send it. Cost is about $35- not including shipping or vet fees.

This will give you much better data and no guessing.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2016)

I think at this point you should have the vet look at her.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 5, 2016)

I agree with the others on the vet idea. There come's a point when what is being done isn't working and if you are guessing and not positive, it could be doing more harm than anything and causing her to be uncomfortable and suffer.


----------



## alsea1 (May 5, 2016)

Could be some type of mite. But a vet will save you time and money in the guessing department


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2016)

I would contact a vet like I said earlier.
But, widespread hair loss as you describe if the result of a mineral deficiency would more likely be zinc than selenium.

http://www.thevillager.com.na/articles/2024/Zinc-deficiency-on-the-increase-in-sheep-and-goats/


----------



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2016)

I agree and think a vet visit is best. You want to make sure you do not have a staph infection or a secondary issue.


----------



## Kissofcrimson (May 6, 2016)

I gave her a bath when I got her (I use dawn too) but might give her another one just to see if it helps. I didn't use oil but that's a good tip.

I've only had her since the end of March and gave her the cooper supplements not even 2 weeks ago. I believed it to be a selenium deficiency so was giving her sel supplements and foods rich in it.

Honestly she's improved a lot since I first got her but if someone was to see her (before seeing her previously) they would think she looks bad, that's how bald she is. She barely had any hair on her sides but now you can see what color she actually is. It just seems that she's at a stand still but maybe that's because she's not so bald anymore.

I will call the vet tomorrow and see what they say. I only have one reliable livestock vet in my area and they're over an hour away.

Thanks everyone for the replies! And here's some pictures. She doesn't like to stand still so I had to put her in a pen and she was occupied with some hay so I was able to get a few.


----------



## Kissofcrimson (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (May 7, 2016)

Hope your vet can help you get her better


----------



## Kissofcrimson (May 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone. She's doing great and almost all of her furs come back in. They ran a blood panel test on her and everything was fine. They said it was more then likely hormonal.


----------



## TAH (May 19, 2016)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## rebecca100 (May 21, 2016)

My lamancha buck looks exactly the same


----------



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2016)

I think the mineral and copper as well as the dewormer did the trick... it just takes time. It never gets better in a day or a week... it takes time.

I have never seen a "hormonal" change do that in a goat. A dog yes, but not a goat. Very interesting.


----------



## Kissofcrimson (May 21, 2016)

rebecca100 said:


> My lamancha buck looks exactly the same



Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you figure out that's wrong.



Southern by choice said:


> I think the mineral and copper as well as the dewormer did the trick... it just takes time. It never gets better in a day or a week... it takes time.
> 
> I have never seen a "hormonal" change do that in a goat. A dog yes, but not a goat. Very interesting.



Honestly me either but it makes sense. I've seen the same problem in cats and dogs. I foster/rescue so I've seen it more then once. I agree with you. Before I took her to the vet I basically did everything that they would have reccomended so maybe the problem fixed itself but since she had a set of bucks prior to me getting her they said that that could of also played a role. I'm just glad she on the road to recovery and doing so much better. She's definitely her spunky self and back to butting heads with my other goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 21, 2016)

Always nice when you see progress and the goat is back to being happy! Good job!


----------

